# Can you "break" ears?



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

OK, so as my wife says: I am not the gentlest human on earth. 

When I pet my dogs, I rub them all over their heads. My wife says I am too rough with their ears and I am going to "break" them and they won't stand up any longer. I don't pull on them or anything, but the dogs just love it when I rub their heads. My wife says she is so beautiful with her ears up and doesn't want me to do anything that would cause them to not stand up. 

Is it possible I could do something to cause her ears to fall (my dog's ears, not my wife's).


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

I've heard you can mess them up. As for break? Not sure but you can damage cartilage. Breaking usually means bones.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

my sisters GSD got his ear stuck in or under a door and his ear did get messed up it would not stand anymore, but I don't think just petting them would. Although I am very careful around Riley's ears.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

It looks like the ears are already standing. I think you should be fine, so long as you don't tear the cartilage. In which case, I think you'd need to reevaluate how rough you're being with the dogs. 

Even then, if they were pups and the ears were coming up, if they're gonna stand, they'll come up. If they're not, they won't. Usually.....


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Yes her ears are up and have been for several months. I am not doing anything to tear cartilage, but I do pet the ears forwards and backwards.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you or your wife are worried that they could break, you could tone down the rough housing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Since your wife brought up the issue, are her ears still OK? Be gentle with her too! Maybe it was a hint when she talked about the dogs. 
Guys often don't get the hints we give them.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I had an akc trainer warn the class not to pet the young dogs on the head or the ears could get messed up. Also to feed cottage cheese for ears. She also came to class with her 10 week olds ears taped??? She didnt know what she was doing and im sure by now her dog is fat as well.


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------

